# Knitting banned -- another place



## theatermarye (Feb 8, 2017)

Another place knitting needles of any type are banned -- court house and more specifically the jury duty pool room. 

This will be my 4th time serving and each time I enjoyed guilt free hours to peacefully knit while waiting for the call. 

Sadly the world has changed so much that needles are consider a weapon of concern so needles and project if small enough to fit in a 8x10 envelop will be held for you but anything bigger must be returned to your car or left some where unattended if a vehicle is not readily available. 

Good thing I brought a book too and my car was only 3 flights up the stairs in the parking garage.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Can you bring a crochet hook?


----------



## jansews (Jan 27, 2015)

How sad.☹


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

KnitPicks Shorts are only about 3 inches long. You might ask for next time.


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

That's sad. What is this world coming to?


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

Knitting has been banned in some court rooms for years, but it depends on local regulations.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

I believe in an earlier post a few courthouses provide a room with yarn and needles or hooks and things are left as wip' s for others to complete and items are donated. I hope mine does!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Has anyone heard of an attack using a knitting needle. I guess it's possible, but seems highly unlikely. Still, better to be safe and you can always read a book instead (even a knitting book).


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes' the same happened here in Illinois! Sad, very sad!!!!!

Fiona. ????????????


----------



## darkeyes7 (Jul 8, 2017)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Has anyone heard of an attack using a knitting needle. I guess it's possible, but seems highly unlikely. Still, better to be safe and you can always read a book instead (even a knitting book).


Oh, I don't know about that. There have been a few people, in my life, I would have liked to skewer with a knitting needle. LOL. :sm09:


----------



## angel210 (Jan 26, 2011)

Plastic or wooden crochet hooks legal where i live. I Had to check first however.


----------



## Nancy rabbit (Sep 30, 2016)

Wow really. Where are you? Last time I was on jury duty in a NYC court I brought my knitting and knitted thru a whole week of deliberations. That was a few years back but since 911. We have to go thru metal detectors and put your bags thru scanners but no objections.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

darkeyes7 said:


> Oh, I don't know about that. There have been a few people, in my life, I would have liked to skewer with a knitting needle. LOL. :sm09:


Well, of course, but you didn't, ummmm, did you?


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Has this just happened for your area. It's been in effect where I used to live for at least 15 years.


----------



## darkeyes7 (Jul 8, 2017)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Well, of course, but you didn't, ummmm, did you?


I'll never tell! :sm16:


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

You are a stitch!


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Has anyone heard of an attack using a knitting needle. I guess it's possible, but seems highly unlikely. Still, better to be safe and you can always read a book instead (even a knitting book).


And ruin a good knitting needle? Not in your life. They are too precious to waste like that.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Wonder why they pick on knitting needles? I mean, don't most knitters carrying around their yarn look like really suspicious characters? Reminds me of when my blond, blue-eyed, 11 year old GS was searched endlessly at the airport. Again, I suppose better safe than sorry.


----------



## momcos (Jun 25, 2013)

Is this for all knitting needles? I can understand it for long straight needles, but short interchangeable needles or 16" round needles I would hope could be used. You're lilke me, sitting with nothing to do with my hands drives me crazy. I either knit or read when I have to sit anywhere.


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

Gaildh said:


> I believe in an earlier post a few courthouses provide a room with yarn and needles or hooks and things are left as wip' s for others to complete and items are donated. I hope mine does!


Now this is a GOOD idea! I live in a relatively small town -- wonder if they would take donations and establish this program. It they stuck to scarves and simple lap blankets you wouldn't have to worry about patterns or even skill level -- everyone could participate.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Horribly sad. I'd go bonkers.


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

You can use a circular knitting needle for a garrote, or poke someone's eye out with a short needle, a crochet hook - or a pen, for that matter.


I bring my Kindle or use the Kindle app on my phone if I have to wait. If electronics aren't allowed, I have a stack of paperbacks on my bookshelves.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

theatermarye said:


> Another place knitting needles of any type are banned -- court house and more specifically the jury duty pool room.
> 
> This will be my 4th time serving and each time I enjoyed guilt free hours to peacefully knit while waiting for the call.
> 
> ...


Last year when I got my first ever jury summons, I checked the website to see what we were allowed to bring. No knitting needles, so I brought a book.


----------



## ckmc (Jun 24, 2017)

It's been that way where I live for a while and it's annoying. Honestly, ball point pens can be dangerous. I've never checked about crochet hooks, I may next time I get called. Although I think that in some cases those at the metal detectors may not know the difference.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That just is not right. What a shame.


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

Funny story here. I used to work as a caregiver for and elderly woman who had a number of medical problems, causing quite a few visits to a local hospital. I always brought my knitting along to knit while I waited with her. On one occasion, I had an entire roll of various sizes of metal knitting needles in my knitting bag, AND tiny pair of those small " stork" embroidery scizzors
in the bag. The security guard took out the tiny pair of scizzors, but let me take the roll of knitting needles.....go figure. I mean, for real....which would you see as more of a weapon.... a tiny, blunt pointed pair of scizzors, or a 16 inch, sharp pointed metal knitting ?needle?


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Don't take your knitting to the social security office either


----------



## tjsegla (Nov 25, 2011)

Maybe if you ask the judge. I was on a jury for three months and finally asked the judge for permission to bring my knitting. I took it and explained to the marshals that the judge said I could. I left it in the jury room until the trial was over


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

One could do quite a bit of damage with them. I would rather be safe than sorry


----------



## LMay (Mar 9, 2015)

I couldn't take them into the social security office, either. No knitting needles or crochet hooks.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Many years ago, knitting was banned at music, ie piano, eistedfords (competitions) in Sydney because of the clicking noise but now, besides there is the worry about attacks!


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Do they allow circulars?
It seems to me pens and pencils are more dangerous than circular needles.


----------



## GrammiePatty (Feb 13, 2015)

Yikes! I report for jury duty in an hour. I'll let you know if they are allowed here.


----------



## sabrinalee50 (Apr 1, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I just had Jury duty and I did not know the rules. I took mine in with me. The man at that point said no books no nothing with you. I said am I aloud to knit. He asked if I had needles with me and I said yes. He said to me how did you get them in here? I said they were in my purse and it went through the scan. He was not a happy person but did not make me take them back to the car. He just said no knitting in the courtroom while waiting to be called. I then went back to the court to hear the verdict and sat and knit while waiting and not a person said anything.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Every thing pretty much. And let's face it we've had it easy here compared to other countries... The world has changed. Just glad not raising a family any more... I worry about my grandchildren now...


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Has anyone heard of an attack using a knitting needle. I guess it's possible, but seems highly unlikely. Still, better to be safe and you can always read a book instead (even a knitting book).


Wasn't there an Agatha Christie book in which a person was killed with a knitting needle?


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

I finished jury duty a few weeks ago and I was allowed to take my knitting with me, and I think that's the policy throughout the UK. Of course, no-one's allowed to take knitting needles into the courtroom, but that's expected. 

I'm sure there are lots of other items that ARE allowed into the courtrooms that could cause a fair bit of harm - pens, stiletto heels, and I'm sure you could hurt someone quite badly with an iPad aimed at the bridge of the nose. A poke in the eye from a sliver of a broken plastic cup would smart a bit too!

Funny thing is, they let me through with 14 inch steel-tipped carbon straights, but took my eye drops off me.


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

I work for a judge but I don't recall anyone ever bringing knitting to the jury room . . . I'm gonna ask and find out if its banned from our courthouse (federal). I love the idea of leaving wip's there for someone to finish, then donate. . . .if I can I think I'll try and start that here.


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

Sad. But I guess we have all read about idiots who are crazy angry enough to use anything at hand as a weapon. So much anger in our world.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Jury duty notices in Houston specifically call out knitting and forbid it. But I have a friend who doesn't get stopped going into jury duty with her knitting. I don't want to lose anything I've worked so hard on, so I'll just leave mine at home when I'm called to serve on a jury.


----------



## Bigknitter (Aug 26, 2012)

Our court house does not aloow needles of any type. In addition, the social security office will not allow knitting! So sad!


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

Please let us know where you are located.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Since ANYTHING can be a potential weapon, I'm surprised they don't ban sanitary napkins, too! [U might suffocate somebody with one].....


----------



## Cherspradlin (Nov 4, 2015)

The movies use knitting needles as a weapon on occasion. "Lady in a Cage" may have been the first back in the 50's. Then in the "Halloween " series, Jamie Curtis was knitting on the sofa and reached back to stab Michael Myers. 

And I carry one who lost his mate long ago in my car for just-in-cases, although I've never had to call on him. 

Happy knitting!


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

The last time I had jury duty, I took my knitting but left it in my car. We were chosen and then had to wait a long time for the judge to decide whether or not we had to stay. I asked if I could get my knitting and the bailiff let me get it. Wound up waiting more than two hours. The judge finally came in and apologized and let us go.


----------



## Debi3735 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is truly a stupid rule, pens and pencils are allowed but not knitting needles


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

It is funny, because a ball point pen can easily become a weapon if desired. So could a sharp pencil. If you have an imagination, almost anything can be converted.


----------



## knots and loops (Dec 13, 2013)

I had your same experience. However, I saw one person knitting in the jury room. After giving it some thought & having read so many commentaries here about using bamboo/wooden needles I decided to give it a try. I passed through security without questions & with my knitting with bamboo needles. You might give it a try.


----------



## darkeyes7 (Jul 8, 2017)

Dcsmith77 said:


> You are a stitch!


Thank you. You too.

I wonder if the Courts and Social Security would also ban the plastic crochet hooks and knitting needles? We could be like - I'm gonna get you with my Susan Bates plastic crochet hook! At least they would pass through metal detectors. Then again, even a crochet hook could be a deadly weapon in the right hands.


----------



## marysudie (Sep 10, 2016)

Remember the pictures of the jury knitting during the case during WWII - how things have changed. How sad that we have to protect ourselves to this extent from those who wish to harm others. I deplore the fact that children cannot just be children any more. I'm sure my parents felt the same way.


----------



## GGMaKnits (Dec 9, 2016)

I brought my knitting and it was told to return it to my car. Why? was told by the guard that knitting needles are weapons, that I could stab someone in the throat with them. Immediately turning snarky, my response was . . . "You know, I never thought of that because I would not want to foul my needles and yarn, but, thanks for the idea."


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

In my area this has been banned in government buildings for a few years now


----------



## anteateralice (Mar 28, 2015)

Nanxy said:


> Can you bring a crochet hook?


I had my plastic crochet hook refused here in San Diego county, so check before you take it. I had parked at my mom's house and it was too far to walk back and leave it and make it back in time. So I left it on a little ledge outside but it was gone when I came back.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Let's all sit on a jury to judge DarkEyes! Of course, she will walk free.


----------



## bombodess (Jul 5, 2017)

TBH I get this and agree with it, they can do some damage and people are so entitled these days they act on their emotions more often. It's sad but that's the society we've built. Also I used to keep a good strong and sharp knitting needle up my sleeve walking home at night. There are lots of places you can stick it to at least slow an attacker down.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Try knitting with pencils and see what happens.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I once had a woman police officer tell me that you can do a lot of damage and protect yourself with your car keys. Don't tell security.


----------



## Ruddersrun (Aug 6, 2013)

Has anyone ever heard or read of someone really using knitting needles as weapons???


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I once read it in a mystery. The killer punched the victim in the ear with a knitting needle. Don't think I've ever heard of anyone actually doing this, but it apparently makes it hard to figure out how the person died. That's just in a book, of course.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Don't take them to the Social Security office either.
I took my daughter and the guard made me take them
back to my car. :sm03:


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Even those small 9" sock needles????


----------



## Thea17did (Mar 23, 2017)

I once read a book where the killer used a knitting needle through the ear. My ear aches just typing that. So, I guess it's possible. Horrific waste of a good needle, though. ::snark:: Just kidding.


----------



## mditter (Apr 29, 2013)

Last fall I had jury duty and they allowed me and several others to bring yarn, needles, and crochet hooks in. We made a knitting circle and had a good few day knitting days. Guess we were lucky!


----------



## AmandaCB (Mar 16, 2013)

One of the Oz books features an army of women who look harmless but--uh oh!--wear their hair up in buns held with knitting needles. Guess what their weapons are?


----------



## Ruddersrun (Aug 6, 2013)

I mean reading a news article, not in a mystery novel. Lol


----------



## Happy Heart (Sep 5, 2016)

I saw it once on TV... I think it was on NCIS or Monk.


----------



## yarnspinner45 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ball point pens and keys can do as much damage if you know where to stick it! Think they would notice a shawl pin?


----------



## darkeyes7 (Jul 8, 2017)

taborhills said:


> Let's all sit on a jury to judge DarkEyes! Of course, she will walk free.


Thank you for that. Will I be allowed my cane?

I was curious as to if there were any stories about knitting needles being used as weapons - there are many. BUT this story is better and more to my liking. Much like myself, it is old and out-of-date but hopefully still rings true. https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/kandahars-combat-knitters-use-yarn-and-needles-as-weapons-of-self-preservation/2011/03/08/ABGt8vP_story.html


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

Well, you know, a book could be used to bludgeon someone if a person got desperate enough! I suppose they will be banned next! Bloody stupid, I say.


----------



## darkeyes7 (Jul 8, 2017)

Johna said:


> Even those small 9" sock needles????


Yup, Flying Ninja Sock Needles - see how fast your sock needles will fly - but will they stick? OR - Hand to hand combat. Hands up, I have a 9" sock needle under your chin, I have gauge and I'm not afraid to use it! Go ahead, make my day. But if you make me drop a stitch - WHOA! - are you in trouble. (Just my idea of levity.)

But I heard on our local news that various police and sheriff departments are teaching grade school children anti-terrorist maneuvers, in case a shooter breaks into their school. No more - under your desk and cover your head stuff like when I was in school. The sheriff said he would rather have them prepared and know what to do instead of just being victims.

The world is changing once again.


----------



## rlbrown63 (Apr 10, 2013)

Did you see the original Halloween movie from the 70's? Jami Lee Curtis stabbed Micheal Myers in the neck with a knitting needle, haha


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

So sad!!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Remember, these rules are made by men.


----------



## dhendrix (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh wow! I had no idea!


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

Becca said:


> Remember, these rules are made by men.


Great reminder! Maybe if we can get more men to knit/crochet these crazy restrictions will go away.


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

No use talkin'.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Not allowed in Colorado either. I left mine in the car which thankfully was just a walk out the front door.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Has anyone heard of an attack using a knitting needle. I guess it's possible, but seems highly unlikely. Still, better to be safe and you can always read a book instead (even a knitting book).


Although I haven't heard of such an incident--unfortunately, it is always a possibility. In one of the awful crime shows (such as NCIS), who knows, this "idea" might show up in a script--and, voila'--someone will think it is a great idea.

This is such a sad, violent and cruel world--must be difficult for young parents to raise their children--always living in fear even when they just send them off for a day at School :sm25:


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Has anyone heard of an attack using a knitting needle. I guess it's possible, but seems highly unlikely. Still, better to be safe and you can always read a book instead (even a knitting book).


I suppose one of us feeble elderly knitters (lol) could be overpowered and our needles stolen by an evil doer.


----------



## charbooth (Jan 9, 2015)

That is so disgusting to read... I did not know there were places that we lovely, kind and beautiful knitters were prohibited--- obviously we look like we're an intimidating bunch---creating beautiful things!!!!


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

It's enough to make a person want to stab someone with the needles! :- )


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I wonder if it's the same over here, I've not been called up since moving to a rural area, it would take ages to drive to the nearest court


----------



## galbiez (Jun 20, 2017)

Some people have been known to knit with pencils....the old wooden kind. Put some clear nail polish on the points.


----------



## DragonWhoKnits (Sep 20, 2011)

I like the idea of knitting with pens or pencils. Maybe a bulky narrow scarf on two pencils/pens, or a hat on four... A pen would be about a size 9 needle, wouldn't you think? Put the project on yarn going in and transfer to the pen/cils once inside.... 

Nancy


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

theatermarye said:


> Another place knitting needles of any type are banned -- court house and more specifically the jury duty pool room.
> 
> This will be my 4th time serving and each time I enjoyed guilt free hours to peacefully knit while waiting for the call.
> 
> ...


Many years ago I was sitting in the jury pool waiting to see if I would be called. I was knitting. A court officer came up to me and rudely asked if i thought I was Madam Defarge. He ordered that I get rid of the knitting. I did. And that was back in the 1970s before there was any suggestion of terrorism or the like.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

I wasn't sure about this the last time I did jury duty, so I took a plastic loom and worked on a scarf for my father instead. I can't remember if I took the bent steel hook, or a plastic crochet hook in to use with the loom. They had to call in the security guards a few times while the trial was on because the guy in the dock kept violently kicking it while the police were giving their evidence. Perhaps a knitting needle in the bum would have quietened him down.


----------



## desert rat (Jan 26, 2017)

Gaildh said:


> I believe in an earlier post a few courthouses provide a room with yarn and needles or hooks and things are left as wip' s for others to complete and items are donated. I hope mine does!


Now, THAT is too cool!!!


----------



## desert rat (Jan 26, 2017)

darkeyes7 said:


> Oh, I don't know about that. There have been a few people, in my life, I would have liked to skewer with a knitting needle. LOL. :sm09:


I have a list :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## desert rat (Jan 26, 2017)

Dsynr said:


> Since ANYTHING can be a potential weapon, I'm surprised they don't ban sanitary napkins, too! [U might suffocate somebody with one].....


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## desert rat (Jan 26, 2017)

darkeyes7 said:


> Thank you. You too.
> 
> I wonder if the Courts and Social Security would also ban the plastic crochet hooks and knitting needles? We could be like - I'm gonna get you with my Susan Bates plastic crochet hook! At least they would pass through metal detectors. Then again, even a crochet hook could be a deadly weapon in the right hands.


We have "No weapons allowed" signs, mostly in the casinos, which, I guess, is a good thing if you're really anal about guns (hey--this is the wild west, here, and as long as you're carrying openly, you can). Whenever I see one of those signs, I always wonder if I should leave my brain in my truck--my brain is MY best "weapon". I used to wear my weapon home from work, and frequently stopped at the grocery on my way home--nobody ever said anything, until one night, when I went in, about 3 people asked me where I'd been the night before--seems they'd had a hold-up.
:sm16:


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

What a bummer!!!


----------



## jbomm (Sep 13, 2012)

When I was called for jury duty, in the 90's, we weren't allowed to bring anything!


----------



## Scrapdog (Nov 17, 2016)

Once long ago. Mid 60's I work as a prisoner escort. Whiich meant I would go with an u.s.marshall to transport female federal prisioners from one prison to another ie Indianapolis to Columbus. My first job I took my knitting along planning to knit while we were traveling. The Marshall I was working with didn't say any thing, but when one of the presioners became a little too interested in what I was doing , it dawned me just how dangerous those needles were. When we stopped for a bathroom break I asked the Marshall to put them in the trunk. I. Could see him breathe a sigh of relief.


----------



## greymarck (Feb 26, 2017)

When I was on a federal jury, they made me turn in my fingernail clippers since they had a teeny file with a pointed end and I might put someone's eye out, but let me keep my crochet hooks - no scissors though not even little ones! When we were in the jury room whenever I needed to cut my yarn (usually I use the nail clippers which had been confiscated), a marshal would bring me a pair of scissors, wait while I cut the yarn and then take them back to wherever they came from! Our tax dollars at work!


----------



## suefni (Oct 10, 2016)

I've just been served notice to attend court for jury pool and I wondered if I'd be able to bring my knitting. I better check before I go.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

This is one of the reasons I did not like jury duty.I no longer have that concern since I became old enough to opp out.


----------



## jtchip (Jan 7, 2017)

Very sad, but unfortunately understandable.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Has anyone heard of an attack using a knitting needle. I guess it's possible, but seems highly unlikely. Still, better to be safe and you can always read a book instead (even a knitting book).


Remember the movie FOUL PLAY with Chevy Chase and Goldie Hawn? She attacked someone in it with knitting needles.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. Knitting helped to make the wait bearable!


----------



## darkeyes7 (Jul 8, 2017)

desert rat said:


> We have "No weapons allowed" signs, mostly in the casinos, which, I guess, is a good thing if you're really anal about guns (hey--this is the wild west, here, and as long as you're carrying openly, you can). Whenever I see one of those signs, I always wonder if I should leave my brain in my truck--my brain is MY best "weapon". I used to wear my weapon home from work, and frequently stopped at the grocery on my way home--nobody ever said anything, until one night, when I went in, about 3 people asked me where I'd been the night before--seems they'd had a hold-up.
> :sm16:


Perhaps the night before, you were in the right place at the right time. If you had stopped at the grocery, things might not have turned out so well for all involved. They lived through the robery. You lived without knowing about it. Perfect.


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

Very upsetting


----------



## catspit (Feb 18, 2016)

You can always tat , yes I said tat. Tatting seems to be coming back. I have taught many people to tat in the past few months. I prefer using the shuttle, but can also teach needle tatting. The shuttle is only about an inch long and not very dangerous depending on how determined one might be to do harm.


----------



## knuttyknitter (Sep 14, 2012)

I have just completed jury service in the UK and my knitting was taken even though I had circular needles. I was told I could collect it at the end of the first day but if I brought it back again they would hold it for 30 days.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

LBush1144 said:


> Wasn't there an Agatha Christie book in which a person was killed with a knitting needle?


Yes there was. I just can't remember the name of the book. I also think that it was a circular needle used. :sm25:


----------

